# Windows Phone "Mango" (7.5) Released



## jensi251 (27. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist endlich soweit. Microsoft beginnt nun auch in Deutschland das große Update zu verteilen. Laut der Where´s my Phone Update HP (Windows Phone International Update Schedule | Mobile Software Updates | Windows Phone 7) wird das Update nun auch in Deutschland angeboten.

Da die Updates in Wellen verteilt werden, ist es möglich, dass es  einige Wochen dauert, bis "Mango" für alle Smartphone-Modelle zur  Verfügung steht. Wenn das Update verfügbar ist, erscheint eine Meldung  auf dem Handy.




Kommentar: Schade das ich mit dem Omnia 7 noch warten muss. Aber es kann ja nicht mehr so lange dauern.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. September 2011)

Ich bin auf die vielen Neuerungen gespannt.
HD7@O2

Xboxlive -> DerSitzRiese


----------



## jensi251 (27. September 2011)

hast du das Update schon bekommen bzw. könntest du mal bitte nachgucken ob es vorhanden ist? Bei mir geht es nämlich noch nicht.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. September 2011)

nein ich habe es noch nicht. schaue jeden tag (seit dem 15.09) nach.


----------



## jensi251 (27. September 2011)

Laut manchen Seiten sind manche schon dabei es zu installieren, schade das wir nicht dabei sind.


----------



## der_flamur (27. September 2011)

Ich downgrade mal grad mein HD7 auf Non NoDo, da ich die ganze Zeit mit Mango Beta und RTM rumgefuchtelt hab^^
Bin mal gespannt, ob da was kommt.


----------



## totovo (27. September 2011)

Ich will ja nichts sagen: Aber mein HD7 hängt grad an der Updatestrippe! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. September 2011)

du Glücklicher. Welcher Provider?


----------



## totovo (27. September 2011)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> du Glücklicher. Welcher Provider?


 
spielt das ne Rolle??

Ich habs so gekauft^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. September 2011)

türlich spielt das ne Rolle. ich habs auch so geakuft.


----------



## jensi251 (27. September 2011)

Toll, bei mir geht noch nix.


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2011)

Bis jetzt konnten wohl nur die Leute mit Optimus 7 und Trophy ran. Mein Mozart ist noch nicht dran.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. September 2011)

totovo hat nen HD7


----------



## totovo (27. September 2011)

also ich denke du meins ist von O2, da hab ichs nämlich "gekauft".
Sim ist aber von Vodafone

Edit: Er macht erst nen Update auf 7.10.7720.68^^


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2011)

Sim ist egal, wichtig ist das Branding. Obwohl ja scheinbar fast alle MoFu-Anbieter synchron ausrollen. Aber die sind dafür zuständig, bzw. LG/HTC etc. wenn kein Branding drauf ist.


----------



## Orka45 (27. September 2011)

WoW  hier gibt es WP7 User!

Ich finde es nur Schade, das es für das Omnia noch in der Testphase ist


----------



## Elkhife (27. September 2011)

Irgendeinen nachteil muss das Omnia 7 ja haben ;D
Hab auch eins und freu mich schon seit einem Monat bald Mango zu haben


----------



## der_flamur (27. September 2011)

So, mein HD7 will noch NoDo updaten... grr 
Hätt ich mal nicht sone alte Rom gezogen


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2011)

Hier noch eine kleine Erklärung aus dem Team-Blog. Achtung! Englisch. 

Windows Phone 7.5


----------



## Orka45 (27. September 2011)

Mango erzwingen
Ich Editiere hier, wenn es bei mir geklappt hat (Omnia7 Telekom Branding)

Edit: bei mir hat es jetzt nicht geklappt, kann aber auch am Branding legen :/


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2011)

Mit dem Trick hab ichs jetzt auch schon zig mal versucht, haut einfach nicht hin. Im PocketPC Forum gehen alle voll drauf ab!?


----------



## der_flamur (27. September 2011)

So, ich stehe bei 7008 und er meint, es gäbe keine Updates. Hmm.. Problemsuche für mich^^


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2011)

Strange!? Oo Heißt das nicht, dass du nicht mal NoDo drauf hast???  Bin bei 7392.


----------



## der_flamur (27. September 2011)

Also ich musste von RTM runter auf NoDo. Dummerweise hatte ich grad aufm PC nur Non NoDo. So, muss jetzt NoDo ROM runterladen


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2011)

Hätteste mal Mango draufgelassen. Viele konnten sauber das Update drüberbügeln.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (27. September 2011)

Bei mir läuft das Update auch gerade durch. HTC HD7 @ O2


----------



## Elkhife (28. September 2011)

Installier grad auf einem Omnia7 ohne Branding, ka mehr von wo die Anleitung war hab 2 getestet.

Nicht geklappt hat es mit:
1. am Handy wlan, Datenverbindung aus
2. Handy mit PC verbinden und bei Zune nach updates suchen und nach ca. 3 sek. Lan-Kabel ziehen

geklappt bei mir mit:
1. am Handy wlan aus und Daten AN
2. Handy mit PC verbinden und bei Zune nach updates suchen und DIREKT das Lan-Kabel ziehen


----------



## dennypenny333 (28. September 2011)

Geil Update läuf für mein Mozart  nun kann ich nicht mehr schlafen


----------



## HomeboyST (28. September 2011)

Orka45 schrieb:


> Mango erzwingen
> Ich Editiere hier, wenn es bei mir geklappt hat (Omnia7 Telekom Branding)
> 
> Edit: bei mir hat es jetzt nicht geklappt, kann aber auch am Branding legen :/



Ist auch falsch die anleitung.. 

Also 

*ETESTET: Mango erzwingen  *
Für alle Eiligen die es nicht erwarten können hier ein Trick um das Mango Update zu erzwingen.


Schließt euer Handy an und startet Zune.
WLAN am Handy aus und DatenverbindungAUS.
Startet die Updatesuche in Zune, Wartet ca. 4-5 sek.  und trennt die Netzwerkverbindung (Kabel ziehen, WLAN abschalten oder einfach deaktivieren... ).
Danach sollte euch Zune das PreMango Update anbieten.
Schaltet WLAN oder Netzwerk am PC wieder an und ladet das Update.
Nach dem letzten Schritt wird dann sofort das Mango Update hinterher geladen.

So lüppts 

Die 4-5 Sekunden sind aber nur "erfahrungswerte"  kann sein das Ihr mal versuchen müsst...


----------



## nuol (28. September 2011)

Elkhife schrieb:


> geklappt bei mir mit:
> 1. am Handy wlan aus und Daten AN
> 2. Handy mit PC verbinden und bei Zune nach updates suchen und DIREKT das Lan-Kabel ziehen



Kann diese Vorgehensweise bestätigen, aktualisiert gerade auf meinem HD7 (ohne Branding).
Danke Elkhife


----------



## thecrow73 (28. September 2011)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> Ist auch falsch die anleitung..
> 
> Also
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir und bei vielen anderen hat diese Methode auch geklappt. Nur durfte ich nicht so "lange" warten (4-5 sek.) sonder musste SOFORT nach dem Klick die Internetverbindung trennen (einfach im Gerätemanager die Netzwerkkarte deaktiviert). Sind hier Links erlaubt? Hab ne Seite wo es genau beschrieben wird und man fragen stellen kann.


----------



## Hombracho (28. September 2011)

Bei mir (HD7@o2) hat es nach ein paar Versuchen auch geklappt. Habe noch zusätzlich den Flugzeugmodus aktiviert, dann ging es. Endlich isses da


----------



## jensi251 (28. September 2011)

Unbranded Omnia geht bisher nicht mit dem Trick.


----------



## thecrow73 (28. September 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Unbranded Omnia geht bisher nicht mit dem Trick.


 
Meins ist auch unbranded. Versuchs halt noch'n paar mal.


----------



## Elkhife (28. September 2011)

Oder verusch mit dem anderen den ich gepostet habe, mir hatte es nur geklappt mit Datenverbindung am Handy an.


----------



## doceddy (28. September 2011)

Bei mir hats auch mit dem Trick geklappt 
Das Handy läuft jetzt viel flüßiger und wir haben endlich whatsapp. Freue mich schon auf die neuen apps


----------



## jensi251 (28. September 2011)

Trick hat bei mir beim 20ten Versuch  auch geklappt. Hier ein Screen als Beweis das dass Update durchgeführt wird: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

Edit: Update erfolgreich. Nun 7.5 installiert.


----------



## mksu (28. September 2011)

Bei meinem Mozart hat es heute sofort per Zune geklappt. (EDIT: Ohne trick übrigens, einfach so)

Und Mango rockt, wahnsinn wie alles nochmal flüssier läuft. Und der Taskmanager ist der Hammer. Dazu endlich eigene Klineltöne.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. September 2011)

thecrow73 schrieb:


> Sind hier Links erlaubt? Hab ne Seite wo es genau beschrieben wird und man fragen stellen kann.



klar sind hier Links erlaubt. Bitte posten.


----------



## Fettmull (29. September 2011)

Ich hab ein Branded Omnia 7 von der Telekom, geht das damit auch?


----------



## thecrow73 (29. September 2011)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> klar sind hier Links erlaubt. Bitte posten.


 
OK, bitteschön.

Mango jetzt installieren | WP7App.de


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Oktober 2011)

Und Leute? zufrieden mit Mango?

Ich habe ab und zu noch ein paar "automatische" Restarts zu beklagen aber ansonsten läuft es ganz gut. 

Whatsapp hat leider noch ein paar Macken und kann nicht mit den Android und IOS Versionen mithalten.


----------



## Elkhife (3. Oktober 2011)

Bin zufrieden, automatische restarts habe ich nicht, nur leider fehlt noch ein paar apps die Möglichkeit im Hintergrund zu laufen


----------



## localhost (3. Oktober 2011)

Mir persönlich fehlt die Tethering-Funktion auf meinem HD7.


----------



## Ahab (6. Oktober 2011)

ENDLICH!  Heute früh kam die Meldung.  Schade dass ich den ganzen Tag in der Hochschule bin und Mango hier nicht ziehen kann. 



localhost schrieb:


> Mir persönlich fehlt die Tethering-Funktion auf meinem HD7.



WLAN Tethering soll für die ersten Windows Phones von HTC mit einem Update nachgereicht werden.


----------

